# Transformers



## jakesdad (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a question about use of transformers, or power supplies. I have ordered some things off ebay and I will have about 6 different DC power supplies, can I use more than one power supply for a set up to help with keeping the engines running or will that get me into trouble? I am very new to this so if this is a very stupid question I will apologize in advance.hwell:

Thanks.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

there is alot you can do with it. the question is what do you want out of your layout. here is a link i used to get me started, maybe it will help you. im sure the more knowledgeable ones will chime in.

http://www.nmra.org/beginner/wiring.html


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

General rule: Do not connect two or more power supply outputs together.

For powering the track use only one power supply per power district, isolated from all other power districts.

For accessories you can use multiple power supplies but not connected together. Keep each separate. For example: one PS can power some building light, another PS can power some turn-out motors, etc.


----------



## jakesdad (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks folks. The website will help out considerably and I will not try and connect two power supplies together, which was what I originally had in mind.


----------

